# محاضرة الأسرة في المسيحية



## besm alslib (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*الأسرة في المسيحية* ​ 












​ *إن الدخول في موضوع الأسرة بشكل عام والأسرة في  المسيحية بشكل خاص هو موضوع شائك وصعب جداً، ولذلك قبل أن أبدأ حديثي هذا اسمحوا لي  أن أصرح بنقطتين هامتين: 

أولاً: مهما حاولنا أن نتناول بالدرس أو بالبحث موضوع  الأسرة فهو يحتاج إلى وقت طويل لتغطية كافة الجوانب، المتعلقة بالأسرة والعائلة.  

ثانياً: مهما توصلت في محاولتي هذه لدراسة الأسرة المسيحية تبقى خبرة  المتزوجين والذين يشكلون العائلة المسيحية أكثر بكثير من الخبرة النظرية.  

أودُّ أن أتحدث اليوم عن ثلاث نقاط رئيسية: 
1ـ تاريخ الأسرة. 
2ـ  الأسرة في الكتاب المقدس. 
3ـ الأسرة في قانون الأحوال الشخصية. 

أولاًـ  تاريخ الأسرة، ومن هي العائلة الأولى؟ 
تتفق معظم الديانات الشرقية على أن  البشرية جمعاء قد كونت من عائلة أولى، هذه العائلة قد تكاثرت حتى انتشرت في كافة  أنحاء العالم، لكنها تختلف بتحديد مصدر هذه العائلة تكوينها وخلقها ووجودها لا بل  حتى ماهيتها. (الأساطير الوثنية تعتقد أن العائلة الأولى مصدرها الآلهة، ومنها من  يقول أن مصدرها الطبيعة على اختلاف أشكالها، ومن العلماء من يعتقد بنظرية النشوء  والتطور كدارون) أما المسيحية فهي تؤمن أن الله تعالى هو الذي خلق الإنسان ولئن كان  قد خلقه من الطبيعة أي من تراب الأرض. وإذا ما عدنا إلى الإصحاحات الأولى من سفر  التكوين التي تحكي قصة خلق العالم ككل، ومن ضمنها خلق الإنسان، نجد أن الرب قد جبل  آدم من تراب الأرض أولاً، وسلطه على الأرض وما فيها، ثم أوقع الله ثباتاً على آدم  فنام، فاستل الله ضلعاً من ضلوع آدم وملأ مكانها لحماً، وصنع من الضلع امرأة فدعاها  آدم «امرأة» لأنها من المرء أخذت، وأعطاهم الله الوصية «انمو وأكثروا واملأوا  الأرض». ولا أحد يعلم كيف كانت حياة آدم وحواء في وسط الفردوس قبل الخطيئة، ولكن ما  يهمنا حياتهما ما بعد الخطيئة.
فبعدما عصت حواء وصية الله وأكلت أولاً ثم أعطت  آدم ليأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر الشجرة التي نهاهما الرب عن الأكل منها، وسقطا  من رتبتهما، في الحقيقية هنا بدأت تظهر لنا أول مشكلة بين زوجين في التاريخ. فلو  تأملنا ما قاله آدم لحواء عندما خلقها الله قال آدم: «هَذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ  عِظَامِي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمِي. هَذِهِ تُدْعَى امْرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ  أُخِذَتْ». فلاحظوا معي أسلوب الغزل بين آدم حواء، ولكن إليكم الآن ما قاله آدم بعد  السقوط في المعصية: «الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ أَعْطَتْنِي مِنَ  الشَّجَرَةِ فَأَكَلْتُ». نرى أن آدم تبرأ من لحمه ومن عظامه، هذا نموذج بسيط عن  حالة أي عائلة تبنى على أساس المحبة المتبادلة ويدخل الشيطان ضمن هذه الأسرة  ليحاربها ويقضي عليها، (تحدثت يوم الجمعة الماضي عن المشكلة التي كانت بين يوسف  ومريم العذراء).  
بقي أن نقول أن الأسرة ليست هي الأب والأم أو الزوج والزوجة  بل الأولاد أيضاً، فمن الاصحاح الرابع من الكتاب المقدس نعلم أن آدم قد عرف زوجته  حواء وأنجب منها أولاً ولدين هما قايين وهابيل، والنزاع الآخر الذي دخل إلى العائلة  والأسرة هو النزاع بين الأولاد والنتيجة كانت قتل قايين لهابيل أي قتل الأخ لأخيه.  
هذه هي الصورة الأولى للعائلة الأولى في التاريخ أكتفي بهذا القدر من ذكر بسيط  لتاريخ الأسرة لأنتقل إلى فكرة 

ثانياً_  الاسره في الكتاب المقدس: 
لدراسة الأسرة  في الكتاب المقدس علينا أن نميز بين أمرين، الأسرة في العهد القديم والأسرة في  العهد الجديد: 
أسرة العهد القديم: لم يكن نصيب أي أسرة عاشت في العهد القديم  أفضل حظاً من نصيب أسرة آدم وحواء، ولكن يسيتثنى منها بعض الأسر التي عاشت ضمن  وصايا الله وهي الأسر التي خرج منها الأنبياء بشكل خاص. (إبراهيم ـ يشوع بن نون ـ  أيوب). 

فما هي خصائص الأسرة في العهد القديم: 
1ـ الرجل هو الشخص الأول  والأخير في الأسرة. 
2ـ مشكلة الابن البكر والبكورية في العائلة. 
3ـ كان  ترتيب العائلة نحو الشكل التالي: (الأب ثم الابن البكر ثم الأولاد ثم الحيونات  المنتجة ثم الأم).
4ـ مشكلة المرأة في العهد القديم: المرأة في العهد القديم  مهضوم حقها بشكل لا يوصف، وليس لي المجال الكافي لأتحدث عن المرأة ومشاكلها ولكنني  مع اعتذاري لجميع النساء الذي يشاركوني اليوم هذا اللقاء أكتفي ببعض النقاط مثل:  

أ ـ لقد حقد الشعب على المرأة بذريعة أن بواسطة المرأة جُلب غضب الله على  الأرض والإنسان، ولذلك كان يعامل المرأة باحتقار، حتى أن الرجل اليهودي كان كل يوم  وهو يصلي في الصباح كان يقول: «الحمد لك يا رب لأنك خلقتني رجل ولم تخلقني حيوان أو  إمرأة». 
ب ـ من الصور الأخرى التي نراها تهضم حقوق المرأة هي تعدد الزوجات (أو  حتى تعدد الأزواج)، بالاضافة إلى عبودية المرأة والجواري. (هنا أريد أن أتحدث  قليلاً عن إبراهيم كيف طرد هاجر وابنها اسماعيل بعدما أنجبت سارة اسحق). 
ج ـ  مفهوم العقورية, والعقم وعدم الانجاب (دائماً نتهم المرأة ونعتبره عاراً بغض النظر  عن كون الرجل هو السبب في عدم الحمل). 
د ـ مشكلة طلاق المرأة. (موسى سمح  بالطلاق من أجل قساوة قلوب الرجال). 
وغيرها الكثير من الأمثلة. 
أما عن  الأسرة في العهد الجديد والكنيسة المقدسة: 
لقد أخذت الأسرة طابعاً آخر في العهد  الجديد مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن هذا التعديل تطلب وقتاً طويلاً حتى وصلت العائلة  والأسرة إلى ما وصلت إليه: 

ومن أهم خصائص الأسرة المسيحية: 
1ـ تحول  مفهوم الزواج من عقد بين الرجل والمرأة إلى سر كنسي من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة أسسه  الرب يسوع عندما حضر العرس في قانا الجليل. وهذا السر لا يتم إلا ببركة الكنيسة  وصلاة الكاهن، ولذلك أعطى معنى أدق لعبارة أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلصق بامرأتك  ويكونان الاثنان جسداً واحداً وليس اثنين بعد بل واحد. 
2ـ ساوى السيد المسيح  بين الرجل والمرأة، برفعه من مكانة المرأة. لا بل سمح لبعض النسوة أن يرافقونه في  تبشيره. 
3ـ رفع الآباء من قيمة الزواج بتشبيه الرجل والمرأة بالسيد المسيح  والكنيسة، وإذا ما عدنا إلى طقس الإكليل نرى أنه مليئاً بالأمثلة والروابط. 
4ـ  حدد العهد الجديد شريعة الزوجة الواحدة، وتعتبر هذه النقطة أساس الزواج المسيحي، لا  بل نقطة اختلاف بين المسيحية وبقية الأديان. 
5ـ ترتيب العائلة المسيحية بحسب  تعاليم العهد الجديد هو الله والكنيسة والرجل والمرأة والأولاد، وهو ما جاء في  رسالة الرسول بولس إلى أهل أفسس قائلاً: «أَيّتهَا النِّسَاءُ اخْضَعْنَ  لِرِجَالِكُنَّ كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ هُوَ رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ كَمَا  أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً رَأْسُ الْكَنِيسَةِ، وَهُوَ مُخَلِّصُ الْجَسَدِ.  وَلَكِنْ كَمَا تَخْضَعُ الْكَنِيسَةُ لِلْمَسِيحِ، كَذَلِكَ النِّسَاءُ  لِرِجَالِهِنَّ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ، أَحِبُّوا نِسَاءَكُمْ  كَمَا أَحَبَّ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً الْكَنِيسَةَ وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِهَا،  لِكَيْ يُقَدِّسَهَا، مُطَهِّراً إِيَّاهَا بِغَسْلِ الْمَاءِ بِالْكَلِمَةِ،  لِكَيْ يُحْضِرَهَا لِنَفْسِهِ كَنِيسَةً مَجِيدَةً، لاَ دَنَسَ فِيهَا وَلاَ  غَضْنَ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، بَلْ تَكُونُ مُقَدَّسَةً وَبِلاَ عَيْبٍ.  كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ.  مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ. فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ  جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً  لِلْكَنِيسَةِ.
6ـ وإنطلاقاً من تعاليم الكتاب المقدس حدد آباء الكنيسة الواجبات  المترتبة على كل من الرجل والمرأة: وهنا أقتطف جزء من الوصية التي يتولها الكاهن  على الزوجين أثناء الإكليل: 
وأنت يا ولدنا فلان اعتبر أن ابنتنا هذه فلانة قد  تركت أبويها وإخوتها وسلمت إليك نفسها قرينة فاحتفط بها وأعرف لها حقها بالمأكل  والمشرب والملبس والمسكن، والصيانة لها والعناية بها في كل ما يقوم بمصالحها وأحسن  عشرتها وطيب خلقك لها مسرعاً إلى ما يسرها. 
وأنت يا ابنتنا فلانة أطيعي زوجك  وأكرميه وأخدميه وتلقيه بالسرور وكوني له وفية أمينة وتشبهي بالحمامة وداعة  وباليمامة عفافاً. 
ونوصيكما كليكما معاً بأن تتعاونا على التقوى وتتصافيا على  المحبوب والمكروه، وتحتملا صابرين كل ما يَنْزل بكما من مرض أو عاهة وكارثة، واحذرا  أن يخون أحدكما صاحبه، واحفظا نفسيكما من أنواع الخطايا والمعاصي. 
7ـ ما حدده  العهد الجديد من وصايا وارشادات للعائلة المسيحية كاملةً فلم يكتف الكتاب فقط  بالوصايا الخاصة بالزوجين، إلا أنه يذكر أيضاً بعض الوصايا المتعلقة بالأهل  والأبناء «أيُّها البنون، أطيعوا والديكم في كُلِّ شيء، فذاك ما يرضي الرَّب. أكرم  أباك وأمك تلك أولى وصية يرتبط بها وعد لتنال السعادة ويطول عمرك في الأرض».  «أيُّها الآباء، لا تغيظوا أبناءكم لئلا تضعف عزيمتهم. بل ربّوهم بتأديب الرب  ونُصحه». فضلاً عن أمثلة كثيرة عن عوائل وأسر ورد ذكرها في العهد الجديد كيف أنها  قبلت الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ونالت المعمودية والخلاص فيقول عنها الكتاب المقدس أنه  اليوم حصل خلاص لهذا البيت.
فالعائلة المسيحية التي تبارك زواجها الكنيسة  المقدسة وسط حفل روحي مبارك، فيه تتقدم العروس وهي تمسك بيد عريسها لتقف أمام  المذبح المقدس، نراها تعود مرة ثانية إلى الكنيسة المقدسة لتقدم طفلها المولود الذي  أعطاهم الله إياه ثمرة لزواجهم، وبعد عماده يصبح هذا الولد ابناً لله بالنعمة،  وشريكاً ضمن العائلة المسيحية. 

انتقل إلى المحور الأخير وهو 

ثالثاً _ الأسرة  المسيحية اليوم في قانون الأحوال الشخصية: 
قانون الأحوال الشخصية هو من الأسس  التشريعية الأساسية التي تعتمد عليه الكنيسة المقدسة، وضعه آباء الكنيسة وفقاً  لظروف الحياة الاجتماعية منذ بداية المسيحية حتى وصل إلى الشكل الذي هو عليه اليوم.  وهو ضروري جداً لتنظيم الأمور الاجتماعية أو الأسرية. 
آخر قانون للأحوال  الشخصية للسريان الأرثوذكس أقرَّه المجمع السرياني الأنطاكي وصادقه قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص بتاريخ 10/9/2003. ويشمل هذا القانون على  115 مادة، يبدأ بالخطبة وشروطها وبالزواج وشروطه وموانعه وعقد الزواج والطلاق وفسخ  الزواج وبطلانه أساساً، وهكذا حتى ينتهي القانون بنظام التبني والوصايا والميراث..  إلخ. 
فقانون الأحوال الشخصية جاء ليضمن لكل فرد من أفراد الأسرة المسيحية حقه  ضمن هذه الأسرة التي يعيش فيها. 

أختم حديثي بالاجابة على السؤال التالي: ما  الذي تريده الكنيسة من الأسرة؟ 
هذا السؤال يطرحه الكثير من الناس، ومن الأسر  والعوائل التي تريد أن تعيش حياتها المسيحية بشكل سليم وصحيح. 
وللإجابة على هذا  السؤال يلزمنا ساعات لا بل أيام حتى نفي هذا الموضوع الهام حقه، ولكن يمكننا أن  نختصر إجابتنا بعبارات بسيطة، إن السيد المسيح جاء من أجل الأسرة التي هي النواة  الحقيقية للحياة والمجتمع وعليها تقوم دعائم الكنيسة المقدسة، صحيح أن السيد المسيح  قال: جئت لأفرق الابن عن أبيه والبنت عن أمها والكنّة عن حماتها وقال أيضاً أعداء  الإنسان أهل بيته، وقال أيضاً من أحب أباً أو أماً أو امرأة أو حقولاً أكثر مني فلا  يستحقني، كل ذلك نعم قاله الرب يسوع ولكنه لم يقله كي يخلخل من نظام الأسرة  المسيحية الرائع، بل قال ذلك لأنه من الواجب أن يكون السيد المسيح، أن يكون الله هو  مركز الدائرة الوحيد في الأسرة، (المسيح يفرق الراهب عن أسرته ليكون أقرب إلى الله،  المسيح يفرق الابن عن أبيه ليكون للابن عائلة مسيحية أخرى). 
ولذلك يبقى هذا  السؤال متعلق بكل واحد منكم، لا بل تختلف الاجابة عليه لكن إما أن نقول ما قاله  يشوع بن نون بعبارته الشهيرة أما أنا وأهل بيتي فنعبد الرب. (فتلتف الأسرة حول الرب  يسوع كما تجتمع دائماً حول مائدة الطعام) أو أن تكون بعيدة عن اللـه وبذلك تكون  تحقق ما يريده الشيطان من هذه العائلة فيفعل بها كما فعل بالعائلة الأولى.  
*

*مقتطفات من المحاضرة التي ألقاها الأب متى الخوري،  في كنيسة السيدة العذراء في إمارة الشارقة ـ الامارات العربية المتحدة، خلال لقائه  برعية القديس مار زكا للسريان الأرثوذكس بتاريخ 28/12/2006*​


----------

